# Is Pensacola Beach Pair open?



## canygaar (Nov 25, 2018)

I’ve heard conflicting reports. Is it open or not?


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

It will close at 5:00 today because the fisherman out there ,mainly pompano fisherman were "bunching up " and not staying 6 feet away.....Thanks guys for your lack of following the rules and causing the closure.....I knew if you had rules out there,there would be people that would break them.....It just sucks,now all you fkers can't fish out there either....pack up and go to Panama,those are the only ones open now.....

The authorities were trying to work with the fisherman, but dumbass is Dumbass and you can't fix STUPID.....What a shame and there were some fish just starting to show up....


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I eye balled the pier yesterday 
It looked like everyone was shoulder to shoulder


----------



## canygaar (Nov 25, 2018)

Well that’s unfortunate! Thanks for the info.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

According to Pinzone...it's closing because they deal in cash and his employees have to touch people to put wristbands on.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Looking at the webcam, OIP crowd are pretty close together.

https://old98destin.com/


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

kanaka said:


> Looking at the webcam, OIP crowd are pretty close together.
> 
> https://old98destin.com/





I wish pensacola would get off their ass and get a good cam for the beach, destin, ft walton, navarre all have HD cameras.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

kanaka said:


> Looking at the webcam, OIP crowd are pretty close together.
> 
> https://old98destin.com/


Where did you find a live cam of the pier. The one on the Crab Trap cam is a recording. Hit the live button and it only shows the beach in front of the Crab Trap.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> Where did you find a live cam of the pier. The one on the Crab Trap cam is a recording. Hit the live button and it only shows the beach in front of the Crab Trap.


You gotta hit the live button and deal with the control fuckery. You'll get to it eventually. 2 min ago.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

kanaka said:


> You gotta hit the live button and deal with the control fuckery. You'll get to it eventually. 2 min ago.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1056664


Thanks.

I was set to go pompano fishing this morning, then found out the pier shut down.

:cursing:


----------



## eddyfisher (Oct 25, 2019)

*Forest says...*



fairpoint said:


> It will close at 5:00 today because the fisherman out there ,mainly pompano fisherman were "bunching up " and not staying 6 feet away.....Thanks guys for your lack of following the rules and causing the closure...


"Stupid IS as stupid does"


----------



## canygaar (Nov 25, 2018)

They should keep the beach and piers open to local residents. Doesn’t that meet their intent? Maybe I’m crazy.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Even locals can be/are stupid.


----------

